# Natalia the bald Min Pin



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have had Nat on raw now for around 6 or 7 weeks and here are a couple of pictures of her skin up close from last month to now. The difference is amazing! The only thing that's changed has been her diet. And as you can see from the second picture she's lost more hair and is slowly losing more on her face. Not a pretty look.....
Anyhow, I don't think I ever said what she was diagnosed with but it is follicular dysplasia, a genetic disorder. She will likely never regrow hair and if she does it'll probably break off or fall back out. So, she's a little bald dog. Now if she DOES grow hair back and it stays, then that will seriously be a testament to the power of raw eating! We shall see what the future holds....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. It's not about the hair apparently. Her skin looks amazing.

And same with Rebel - he's not gonna grow hair. He's not quite as bald as Natalia - he has a soft fuzz on the bald areas, but his skin is wonderful and he hasn't had any itching etc. that alot of Blue Dobermans get.

I'm really amazed at the difference in her skin. All gross and lumpy looking to smooth and pink!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Wow. It's not about the hair apparently. Her skin looks amazing.
> 
> And same with Rebel - he's not gonna grow hair. He's not quite as bald as Natalia - he has a soft fuzz on the bald areas, but his skin is wonderful and he hasn't had any itching etc. that alot of Blue Dobermans get.
> 
> I'm really amazed at the difference in her skin. All gross and lumpy looking to smooth and pink!


I couldn't believe the difference when I pulled the first picture back up and compared the two. Living with her every day I just hadn't noticed how much it had improved. She feels so much smoother too!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow that really is a difference. Do you have her on the seed mix as well? It probably won't so the trick but oh well a bald dog she can always wear a coat.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I've started giving the seed mix to all my guys. I do hope she doesn't lose all the hair on her face. It's so cute and I want her to keep a few hairs at least!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

She looks amazing! So happy she's benefiting from the raw diet. I plan to stock up on raw pumpkin and sunflower seeds when I get to the U.S so I can add it to my dogs diets.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Her skin looks great! She's an adorable little thing!


----------

